

Free 6 Week Android Development Course by O'Reilly - mcantelon
http://creativelive.com/courses/android2/

======
cfpg
For those not familiar with creativeLIVE.com:
[http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2010/04/introducing-
creativ...](http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2010/04/introducing-creativelive-
com-worldwide-free-creative-education-updated/)

~~~
SingAlong
Also after googling I found the first course here
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920004240>

------
balac
This is a pretty clever modal, free streaming course to get some publicity,
then pay for the download.

